# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  یک سوال مهم درمورد ثبت نام کنکور 94

## MEHDI0241

سلام به همه دوستان کنکوری عزیز یه سوال مهم برا من پیش اومده میخواستم از شما بپرسم اونم اینکه کسی که حین خدمت سربازی هستش یا میخواد به سربازی اعزام بشه میتونه برای کنکور 94 ثبت نام کنه یا نه؟  لطفا راهنمایی بیشتری کنید.

----------

